# How to buy a gamecube console?



## d00by (Dec 10, 2005)

I was thinking of buying PS2.

But, since my favorite games mario, metroid and zelda are on nintendo I have seriusly started thinking about buying gamecube.

I will probably buy it from palika bazaar in delhi.

Can you guys tell me which model to buy, how to check if it is not defective and that it will play pirated games?

I still am not sure which console to buy? nintendo, PS2 or xbox?

Also, can you tell me what are the prices of these consoles in palika bazaar?

Can I buy these consoles at best prices somewhere in west delhi like dwarka, janakpuri?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 10, 2005)

Assuming you have a comp with you,  dont go for a GameCube/Nintendo coz google will help in doing that...

Get a PS2 instead coz the gmae variety is a tom more in it than GC coz u mite become tired of those classics at some time 

QM


----------



## enoonmai (Dec 10, 2005)

A GC is a pretty good console, but unfortunately you're looking for it in the wrong country. While you can get a GC here for about 6k, it most probably wont be modded and that would mean you would be shelling out nearly 2.5-3k per title, if you can find the titles, that is. Most of the titles wont be available here, because the console, for some reason, didn't take off here at all. You would be better off buying a PS2 with its super-huge library unless you're a total GC fanboy and would rather pay 3k each for less than a handful of titles.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 10, 2005)

The situation is worse in Mumbai.When I tend to inquire about it,The Shopkeepers are like "Nintendo What" and promptly show me the Age old Nintendo 8-Bit Console's  That said there's no sign of spoting a Game Disc anywhere.Plus none of the Game Parlours that i have been to stock this Console.Its just the Xbox and PS2 craze.IMO settle for a PS2 if you want a variety in titles and Xbox for Graphics enhancement.The Slim PS2 will be cheaper than the Xbox and the titles too are largely available.



> Can you guys tell me which model to buy, how to check if it is not defective and that it will play pirated games?


Most of the Xbox and PS2's that stock in Gray Market come Modded these days.Hence allowing you to play backed up titles.As for GC as enoo rightly pointed out Its high probablity to find a Un-Modded one and hence You'll have to dish out a fortune for the original games.


----------



## d00by (Dec 11, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> A GC is a pretty good console, but unfortunately you're looking for it in the wrong country. While you can get a GC here for about 6k, it most probably wont be modded and that would mean you would be shelling out nearly 2.5-3k per title, if you can find the titles, that is. Most of the titles wont be available here, because the console, for some reason, didn't take off here at all. You would be better off buying a PS2 with its super-huge library unless you're a total GC fanboy and would rather pay 3k each for less than a handful of titles.



That is a shame.

Evn after hearing this I am tempted to buy it as I am a huge Fan of Mario, Metroid and Zelda.

So, are you telling me I can't even get pirated versions of Super mario sunshine, zelda wind walker and metroid prime to buy and play on game cube.??

That sucks... 

Any suggestions on a place in delhi where I can get around this problem?

Also, If I go for the other option, is Xbox a better choice or PS2?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 11, 2005)

Its already been stated 
Xbox = Higher gphx, good FPS playing modes, Low Availiblity of titles when compared to PS2 (1:2 ratio)

Ps2 = Good gphx, ultimo in sports and a few FPS type games, Booming availablity of titles.


----------



## keith (Dec 11, 2005)

*Well,d00by
I suggest you go in for PS2,for its superior graphics performance and extensive game library,meaning you can easily get a PS2 game from nowhere,pirated ones also.As for the XBOX it is also a nice gizmo but availability of games is an issue+considering the repairing issues it lags behind in india;still good.but obviously PS 2 is a better choice for you.As for gamecube it is still a good console but inferior to PS2.And with the next generation of gaming consoles on the way PS3 and XBOX360,gamecube doesn't stand.if you are Shopping for these in palikaa bazaar,remeber to make bargains for the console at each shop you visit.i'm telling you this of my experience.Please Reply me if you've decided to buy anyone of these.
Happy buying!*


----------



## d00by (Dec 11, 2005)

keith said:
			
		

> *Well,d00by
> I suggest you go in for PS2,for its superior graphics performance and extensive game library,meaning you can easily get a PS2 game from nowhere,pirated ones also.As for the XBOX it is also a nice gizmo but availability of games is an issue+considering the repairing issues it lags behind in india;still good.but obviously PS 2 is a better choice for you.As for gamecube it is still a good console but inferior to PS2.And with the next generation of gaming consoles on the way PS3 and XBOX360,gamecube doesn't stand.if you are Shopping for these in palikaa bazaar,remeber to make bargains for the console at each shop you visit.i'm telling you this of my experience.Please Reply me if you've decided to buy anyone of these.
> Happy buying!*



I will go for a PS2.

Can you reply here as to the current price of PS2 in palika bazaar? 

Also can you give me the shop name of a reliable shop where I won't be cheated?

Where would you recommend I buy PS2 from.

At ebay PS2 slim is selling for 12K


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 11, 2005)

A Slim Modded PS2 now sells for 9.5k.The 12.5k price exists for the Models available at Sonyworld Showrooms i guess.


----------



## keith (Dec 11, 2005)

*Hi!d00by
Nice that you setteled in for PS2.It is really far superior to Gamecube.In palika bazaar,i really do not know the names of all shops.It is just that you browse your way.Remember for what i told you,bargain at each and every shop you come across.Well,the current price of PS2(which is about Rs. 9500 to 12,500)is really not justified because the next generation of consoles(PS3 and XBOX360)are on their way out.Then also PS2 is a nice choice.Hey!why do not you consider the PSP(Play station portable),it has blazing graphics,MP3 player,Wi-Fi port and you can also surf net on it.Moreover,its screen can display 16.77 million colors,breathtaking.Price is about Rs.20,000 but you know the cost of a single UMD(Universal media disc)on which games and even movies come now is Rs.3000 which may deter many buyers except if you happen to be a hardcore gamer.
Reply for more queries*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 11, 2005)

^A PSP for 20k  If you told me that just a few months just after its release i would have believed it but now its just seems to unreal.The Costs right now is 11.5k and each UMD ranges from 2.5k to 3.5k depeding on the place of purchase.It would certainly make a good poratble solution but a PS2 is totally in a different league of its own if you conisder it from a Home use point of view.


----------



## enoonmai (Dec 11, 2005)

D00by, please do not ask about getting pirated games here at the forums. Its against the rules and you will be getting yourself into trouble. Check the model numbers of the PS2 you are buying. Newer slimline models might cost a bit more than the older slimline models like the SCPH-70004 or similar, but functionally they're the same. You can easily get one for about 9k, and if its Delhi, they tell me you can get one for about 8k even. As for the PSP, its only a portable solution. As someone who owns both a PS2 and a PSP, I assure you, that while a PSP is great for PS2-like quality gaming on the go, its a far cry from what you would see on a PS2. Also the number of titles would be a BIG problem for the PSP. As Allwyn said, you can easily get a PSP now for about 10-11k. 20k is what it launched at.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 11, 2005)

@keith:

1. Please stop using the red font - it hurts the eye.

2. A GC has far superior graphical capabilities than the PS2. Just take a look at Resident Evil 4 on the GC and on the PS2 and you will realize. Some games end up looking crappy on the GC because developers don't pay enough attention - case in point most EA multi-platform titles. However, even the newest PoP looks fabulous on the GC. 

It is a shame that the GC never took off in India. The older Nintendo systems were pretty popular and I believe the GBA is well-known too. It is difficult, though not impossible, to pirate games for the GC. It's too much of a mess. I hate to say it, but the PS2 seems a better bet. You could even try the Xbox. With very little knowledge in the country about the nifty GC, it will be a pain to procure the console and games for it. Or you could get the DS - I think that should be readily available along with games.


----------

